# Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore Paste Wax or Poorboys Nattys Blue Paste Wax ?



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

both cost the same (give or take), both 8oz.

but which one would you pick if you're after _wet looks_ for your paint?
should one better spend 6 pounds more and go afer Poorboys Nattys Red Paste Wax?

thanks!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

There all quality wax's,but still *None of the above*(-:R222 is what you need job done.SJ.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

a little over my budget


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Nattys blue is a superb wax it's still in my collection so I would definitely go for that one, easy peasy to use and very good durability,you can't go wrong.SJ.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

collinite 845 lol

or megs 16


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

badly_dubbed said:


> *collinite 845* lol
> 
> or megs 16


does it give a wet look?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

And what I would also recommend is that you concentrate on the polishing of your paint work,wether by hand or machine and then the wax will lock the finish look in,what I've learnt in all my years of detailing cars is it's all in the prep,when I come to waxing it's so enjoyable to me as the hard work refining the look of my paint is already done with the polishing stage,and the wax finishes the procedure.SJ.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i have no DA so all i do is by hands.

i have AF Tripple and AG UDS, as my hand polished.
as a sealant i currently have AF Tough Coat, but soon i should get either it or smth else. and i'm thinking into PB Blue paste wax or CG XXX was - both 12-14 pounds.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

greymda said:


> i have no DA so all i do is by hands.
> 
> i have AF Tripple and AG UDS, as my hand polished.
> as a sealant i currently have AF Tough Coat, but soon i should get either it or smth else. and i'm thinking into PB Blue paste wax or CG XXX was - both 12-14 pounds.


It sounds like your exactly where I started from,you won't go wrong with the Nattys,and you will be surprised what you can achieve polishing by hand,trust me when I say it's hard work but the results that can be achieved will put a smile on your face better when you know that you've done it yourself and people compliment you about how good your car looks.SJ.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

greymda said:


> does it give a wet look?


































it isn't too bad :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

^^^^^^Lush^^^^^^.SJ.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've only used Natty's red out of your options, but the finish is superb. I've recently bought another tub as the first ran out, I thought about others out there but for the price it can't be beaten.

That said, I have 845 also and that's really good, last longer too


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

well, now i am reading about colli 845


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

greymda said:


> well, now i am reading about colli 845


ok i suppose for a sealant but if you want a proper wet look it needs to be a oily wax :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> ok i suppose for a sealant but if you want a proper wet look it needs to be a oily wax :thumb:


Totally agree, and Nattys Blue is easily the most oily of the ops choices:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

msb said:


> Totally agree, and Nattys Blue is easily the most oily of the ops choices:thumb:


The red's very oily too, but I believe the blue has fillers in it compared with the original natty's.

I also read somewhere, ages ago, that the red is a more refined formula (whatever that means) but even Poorboy's themselves don't seem to make any huge claims about the red over the other Natty's despite it costing around 50% more...


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

yes, this is one thing i don't get. does it worth spending 50% more on the red one or would one be fine with the blue formula.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I've got XXX and Natty's Blue. Both are decent wax's tbh. The XXX is a Hybrid really, it contains high #1nuba but also polymers( pineapple scent). 
Durability, i've never tested, but i've only used it in the summer(you can use it in direct sunlight) pleasant enough in usage. Natty's Blue However has lasted 4 months + IME, ( bubblegum scent)
excellent wax for the price and nice beading.
Wetness, can't comment on that, perhaps due to the fact my motors been wetsanded and jeweled to what i'd call perfection and always looks kinda "wet", so it's all in the prep for me.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Any of them...

You could put XXX on the front wing, Red on the door(s) & Blue on the rear quarter panel...stand back and every panel will look the same!:buffer:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

that's nice))


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

greymda said:


> yes, this is one thing i don't get. does it worth spending 50% more on the red one or would one be fine with the blue formula.


Luckily the 50% extra is only £6 in this case :lol:

I'm sure you'll be happy either way.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

tell you the truth, when i made this poll i was forecasting a total win by the nattys red wax, then cg xxx and then the blue one (based on reviews on cleanyourcar, etc.)

how i see completely different story here)


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well Natty's Blue has been out a lot longer than the red, and I'm guessing a lot of people might not have wanted to pay a bit extra.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

have had both red and blue, personally prefer blue


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i guess i'll go for the blue, too


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

but what is strange i see 10 votes for CG XXX but no comment on it


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

greymda said:


> but what is strange i see 10 votes for CG XXX but *no comment on it*


*
Post 18.*
Tbh, you're better off buying a machine polisher there's only so much joy you'll get by hand. The difference will be like night and day.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

post 18  thanks, missed that.

didn't quite get your message: should i be better buying a machine or not?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes mate, you'll achieve better results with a machine.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

quite expensive given the fact that in my country we don't have any DA for sale and average salary here is £175


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok, i understand. Don't get me wrong you can still get decent results by hand it's just quicker/easier by machine:thumb: Where are you from by the way ?


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Moldova, Republic of.


----------

